
Ask HN: Good Cheaper Alternatives to Apple Thunderbolt Display? - swamy_g
It&#x27;s time to change my 8 year old monitor. I use a chinese make monitor that is really good, but sadly doesn&#x27;t have HDMI or thunderbolt&#x2F;USB options.<p>Looking for a 4k, 27inch monitor, with at least HDMI&#x2F;USB-C connectivity.<p>Apple displays are great, but they are expensive. Any alternatives you would recommend?<p>(P.S. Not looking for Ultrawide monitors)
======
dangus
This is a vague ask. And it’s also a lazy ask because you haven’t put the
effort into telling us what you want.

Whar connectivity do you need? What size and resolution? Do you want
ultrawide? Are you coding, doing design work, or gaming? What’s your budget?

~~~
swamy_g
Sorry, I added more details now. Looking for a 4k, 27inch monitor, with
HDMI/USB-C connectivity.

Looking for something in sub $500 range.

~~~
swamy_g
For coding, audio production, watching Netflix.

~~~
dangus
Lenovo Thinkvision P27U

[https://www.lenovo.com/us/en/accessories-and-
monitors/monito...](https://www.lenovo.com/us/en/accessories-and-
monitors/monitors/professional/P27u-10A16270UP0-27-inch-Monitor-HDMI-
CD/p/61CBGAR1US)

HP Z27

[https://thewirecutter.com/reviews/best-4k-monitors/](https://thewirecutter.com/reviews/best-4k-monitors/)

------
duxup
It depends on what you want but you might want to look at this recent thread:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22154887](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22154887)

I love my ultrawide monitor.

------
wmf
[https://thewirecutter.com/reviews/best-4k-monitors/](https://thewirecutter.com/reviews/best-4k-monitors/)

